# bear homewrecker or diamond razoredge



## bonecollector66 (Mar 2, 2011)

my wife shoots a diamond razoredge and was looking at a new
bear homewrecker.
my wife has a 26" dl and is shooting about 35 #s , were looking 
for something thats a little faster and flatter shooting. (3d and target
only).
did some number crunching and it seems the diamond is faster?!
does anyone have real world numbers at these specs i can compair
to?
she shot the pse and didnt like the grip.
and mathews and mission are out of the question.
any ideas ?
open to diffrent brands but dont want to spend any more than 500


----------



## bonecollector66 (Mar 2, 2011)

up up


----------



## threetoe (May 13, 2011)

How much do you have to spend? That's the question.

The Bear Homewrecker is a boat load SLOWER than the little Razor.

Razor Edge IBO = 308
Homewrecker IBO = 280

If she has the money and wants something "Pretty", look at the Jewel.
If she wants speed for 3-D and she has the money look at the Insanity

Jewel IBO = 325
Insanity IBO = 355

If she wants something REAL easy to draw but still fast try the Prime.


----------



## bonecollector66 (Mar 2, 2011)

what model prime ?
anything by mathews is out


----------



## threetoe (May 13, 2011)

I've shot the Centroid and it WITHOUT A DOUBT the smoothest drawing bow I've ever shot.


Makes my Bowtech feel like towing a truck.
My equalizer @ 60 = 67 on the Prime

It's IBO rating is 332

Maybe she'd do better with The Defy. 330 / 31" ATA


----------



## artimus_jr (Aug 8, 2012)

I shoot a new breed Lycan. I love it.






these are the specs for it


----------



## bonecollector66 (Mar 2, 2011)

im looking for something in the 30 40 # range
does new breed make one ?


----------



## speckman2 (Aug 22, 2012)

There is a lycan in the classifieds 40-50#. I know its above her draw wt, but have heard many say they feel 5-7#'s below the actual wt and are smooth as butter. If you have local dealer she could try the 40#'s and see if she likes it, but that being said nothing at all wrong with the razor great bow for the money. My son who is 12 shoots same draw weight as her and is shooting the assassin sd (same as your sig) with 30-40# limbs and likes it a lot. I think I remember seeing a post on here about someone getting a lycan from new breed with 45# limbs which should get her in that draw wt range, just call new breed and speak with Kyle I hear he is a great guy.


----------



## MN Huntress (Nov 27, 2011)

When you are looking at the IBO speeds of these bows realize that the bow is set at 50 lbs with a draw of 28 inches. I shoot a Hoyt Carbon Element with a DL of 26.5 and DW of 48 lbs and the best I have gotten out of my bow is 232 fps. Which I was pretty happy with


----------



## MN Huntress (Nov 27, 2011)

At her DL and DW she won't get those speeds


----------



## Huntinsker (Feb 9, 2012)

The Homewrecker is rated at 28", 50# and a 250 grain arrow. I'm not certain but I think the Razor Edge was rated at 29", 60lbs and 300 grain arrow. So even though they are the same at 5 grains per pound of draw weight, the Homewrecker loses out on 10fps for the inch shorter draw length. The Homewrecker is a smoother bow to shoot and gets more let off than the Razor Edge. Both are pretty nice bows though.


----------



## bonecollector66 (Mar 2, 2011)

ya, i like the diamond also but she wants something smoother,
(if she gets a little tired and the bow creeps it just wants to
pull her arm off).
were also looking for something that shoots arrows not lob
them .lol


----------



## MN Huntress (Nov 27, 2011)

Have you looked at the Hoyt vicxen? I shot one when looking for a new bow and had I not been able to shoot an element I probably would have gone with a vicxen


----------



## MN_Chick (Jul 13, 2008)

My daughter shoots a Hoyt Rampage. We got that one because she has a long draw length, but can't pull much weight. It's very smooth to draw and she loves it. It was not super expensive, but is still a pretty good bow... even if it is a hoyt.


----------



## MN Huntress (Nov 27, 2011)

MN_Chick said:


> My daughter shoots a Hoyt Rampage. We got that one because she has a long draw length, but can't pull much weight. It's very smooth to draw and she loves it. It was not super expensive, but is still a pretty good bow... even if it is a hoyt.


Haha! It's a good bow because its a Hoyt ;-)


----------



## bonecollector66 (Mar 2, 2011)

thanks for the imput , any more suggestions ?
we looked at the hoyts breifly, but ran out of time at the proshop 
but were planning another trip soon .
gonna try to shoot as many bows as everyone has suggested


----------



## CoachErl (Jul 1, 2012)

Strother Hope. My wife jumped 5lbs in draw weight just by switching from the Heartbreaker. Much smoother and not as aggressive/harsh of a draw cycle.


----------



## MN_Chick (Jul 13, 2008)

bonecollector66 said:


> thanks for the imput , any more suggestions ?
> we looked at the hoyts breifly, but ran out of time at the proshop
> but were planning another trip soon .
> gonna try to shoot as many bows as everyone has suggested


That's really the best plan. Even if she finds one that seems ok, keep looking. When she draws the right one, there will be no mistake. I will never forget the first time I shot my Alien. My jaw drpped and I just stood there.... shop guy just said "yup."


----------



## MN Huntress (Nov 27, 2011)

MN_Chick said:


> That's really the best plan. Even if she finds one that seems ok, keep looking. When she draws the right one, there will be no mistake. I will never forget the first time I shot my Alien. My jaw drpped and I just stood there.... shop guy just said "yup."


Agree 1,000%! The bow will pick her. 
Good luck and happy shooting


----------



## bonecollector66 (Mar 2, 2011)

whats the thought on the lightest arrow combo, to pick up speed ?
didnt want to go that route because we just bought a doz arrows.
carbon ones ?
any thoughts ? open to all suggestions
(3d and target no hunting ).


----------



## MN_Chick (Jul 13, 2008)

I love carbon express maximas. Super light arrows will get caught in the wind.


----------



## bonecollector66 (Mar 2, 2011)

shes shooting the carbon express mayhem hot pursuit 150s with a 75 gr fp.
also victory pink arrows 500s with 75 gr tip.


----------



## MN Huntress (Nov 27, 2011)

I shoot the carbon express mayhem 250's with 75gr field tip and 100gr broad head


----------



## artimus_jr (Aug 8, 2012)

My Lycan is set up at 50 lbs can go down to 45. I shoot 3555 gold tip arrows with 65 grain tips and I get 240 fps but have shot carbon express mayhem 150 with 65 grain tips and got 260 fps


----------



## artimus_jr (Aug 8, 2012)

The hot pursuit is what mine is also


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2013)

Bowtech Heartbreak. Any thoughts.


----------



## bonecollector66 (Mar 2, 2011)

she didnt like the draw cycle, but i got mine blazing for my draw Wt n length.
read my sig.
i love mine


----------



## threetoe (May 13, 2011)

Heartbreaker? GREAT bow.
Built on the award winning "Equalizer".

A Speed bow for sure.

My ex had one. She was drawing 25", 44 pounds using a 328 grain arrow.
She hit the Chronograph at 245FPS.
Those are ACTUAL numbers.

If it were an "Adult" bow it would need to get 345 IBO for those speeds.

It's a good price too.

I like it.

It is NOT the smoothest bow out there to draw but there is no "Hump" to draw over, it has a generous valley and a solid wall.

To get that much speed there is a trade-off. Like all fast bows, you have to earn it.


----------



## bonecollector66 (Mar 2, 2011)

we looked at the quest bliss the other day and think we have a winner!


----------

